# Doserless grinder that leaves nothing in the machine



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

Just wondering, is there a doserless grinder where every bit of the grind comes out? That is, no cleaning out required with a brush.

A good quality one. I currently have an Anfin Milano which is great grinder but needs cleaning out after every grind.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Read this thread - it may help you decide...a *lot* of people of this forum have one on pre-order.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39577&p=517360#post517360


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Paul CS said:


> Just wondering, is there a doserless grinder where every bit of the grind comes out? That is, no cleaning out required with a brush.
> 
> A good quality one. I currently have an Anfin Milano which is great grinder but needs cleaning out after every grind.
> 
> ...


Anfims by reputation has one of the better dosers I think.

@coffeechap


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Paul CS said:


> Just wondering, is there a doserless grinder where every bit of the grind comes out? That is, no cleaning out required with a brush. A good quality one. I currently have an Anfin Milano which is great grinder but needs cleaning out after every grind. Paul


Is it a problem to do a quick clean after every grind - like 15-20 seconds? Doesn't have to be a brush or a lens hood even. My preferred method these days is a lens blower while the grinder is running. Quick and easy - you puff a few times into the burr chamber and then into the chute, assuming you have an open funnel where the chute is easily accessible. If there's any retention I can't see or measure it.


----------



## Paul CS (Dec 2, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Is it a problem to do a quick clean after every grind - like 15-20 seconds? Doesn't have to be a brush or a lens hood even. My preferred method these days is a lens blower while the grinder is running. Quick and easy - you puff a few times into the burr chamber and then into the chute, assuming you have an open funnel where the chute is easily accessible. If there's any retention I can't see or measure it.


Ah! Good tip. Will buy a lens blower and hopefully my first world will be solved.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Paul CS said:


> Ah! Good tip. Will buy a lens blower and hopefully my first world will be solved. Thanks


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-Pro-Hurricane-Air-Dust-Blower-Cleaner-Camera-Video-Lens-Sensor-Cleaning-S/263786154990?epid=1236850076&hash=item3d6ae14bee:g:ULgAAOSwOLVbNguM

Cheapest and most effective solution I've found. Grinder needs to be running - you can hear when it's all clean because the grinding noise stops. It works very quickly with my Major which grinds in seconds. I use a thin plastic bowl for weighing the beans in and then put it under the funnel to collect the grinds, which I spoon into the PF. The blower does blow air, of course, and you can get a bit of a fine mist around the grinder but I find it's easily controllable.


----------

